# Meguiars Microfiber System - WOW



## as5606 (Apr 23, 2006)

I am having to write this as I can believe the results I'm getting from this Meguires Microfiber System with a DAS-6 Pro.

I've never owned a polisher before and bought this kit just before Christmas. So far I've polished up a BMW 118d (Silver) just before selling it....a Mini Cooper S Works (Black) and sold it in 4 days from an Ebay advert, an old and tired looking 2003 Clio Extreme 2(Orangey red), my new Black Vectra and am currently doing a 1993 Prelude (Red). I know...a lot of cars and all owned by me over the last couple of months.

Its SO easy to use and i'm now on my second bottle of Correction Compound

Sorry the pictures aren't very good as my camera isn't the best but you get the idea. This was the prelude's bonnet :-


















































































To be honest, my Vectra came out like a pin. Only 3.5 years old but being black, it was covered in spiders webs and marks. The paint work came out like it did at the factory.

The Clio is amazing also. Bought it for £1200 and my neighbour can't believe how good the paintwork is. Its like new again.

The Mini was a masterpiece...the Black paint sparkled with crystal speccs in the sunlight after a session with DAS-6 and Meguiars

Boy is this thing good :buffer: :argie:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks really good buddy looks like a £2000 car now :thumb:


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

how are you cleaning the megs system, are you using compressed air? Also how many pads are you using per detail on average?

Cheers


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

So you've never used conventional foam pads?

I'd really love some ones opinion on the difference between these MF pads and traditional foam ones. 

Lovely work on the red car, I want to have a crack at red as it's the colour that deminishes the most it seems.


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow, looks like a top job mate :thumb:

Been looking into the Megs MF kit too myself but waiting to see some more reviews and results.


----------



## as5606 (Apr 23, 2006)

twoscoops said:


> how are you cleaning the megs system, are you using compressed air? Also how many pads are you using per detail on average?
> 
> Cheers


I'm cleaning them with water under the tap once I've finished. They've said you can machine wash them if you like. Between panels, I'm just brushing them with a old hair brush to perk up the microfiber.

I'm getting around 2 cars to a pad and the compound has lasted 4.5 cars. The pad you see with the red paint on didn't last very long as the bonnet was knackered and I damaged the pad when doing some intricate work on the front bumper.....i need to get the smaller pads to be honest for those parts of the car.


----------



## as5606 (Apr 23, 2006)

Matt_Nic said:


> So you've never used conventional foam pads?


Nope. I've nothing to compare to this Microfiber system so can't say I wouldn't have had any better experience with the foam pads but all I can say is that I am a happy bunny using this kit. Its effortless and its hard to see how you can go wrong (as a rookie)


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Good job, how did you find it got on with the BMW being hard paint, guess being silver you would have needed to look under the microscope to see the defects/correction.

Are you using the complete system, ie finishing kit too


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

as5606 said:


> Nope. I've nothing to compare to this Microfiber system so can't say I wouldn't have had any better experience with the foam pads but all I can say is that I am a happy bunny using this kit. *Its effortless *and its hard to see how you can go wrong (as a rookie)


Thats what I've heard - correcting with a DA is bloody hard work. Some people spend days on a single car. If this can cut that work time down I think I'd buy it.


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

Wonder how aggressive this would be with my Forced Rotation DA? It would be working on 2006 BMW paint which is quite hard I'm led to believe but certainly wouldn't want to do any damage.


----------



## as5606 (Apr 23, 2006)

GJM said:


> Good job, how did you find it got on with the BMW being hard paint, guess being silver you would have needed to look under the microscope to see the defects/correction.
> 
> Are you using the complete system, ie finishing kit too


The BMW was difficult to judge to be fair as being Silver, it hid the marks well but under florescent light, all the swirls were gone and it gave a great shine to the car. It was in good nick to begin with to be fair.

I have used the second stage on the clio and the Mini. The Mini I did because I was trying the kit out for the first time so though it right I should do a proper job. The Clio I did becasue it is now in constant use. The BMW I didn't as I had only a few hours to prep the car for my brother in law to come and buy it and so didn't get a chance to do the second stage.

The Vectra I only had limited hours before the Prelude was taken in (as part exchange on the BMW haha). I will do a second stage on it when the weekend comes.

I might do it on the Prelude after I've finished stage one 

I would say I've got the stage 1 down to about 5 hours including clay bar and masking up :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work there. Id be interested to see what the removal rate is plus a few sun shots. It does look like the system has really sorted the poor old red paint though.


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

B005TED-G said:


> Wonder how aggressive this would be with my Forced Rotation DA? It would be working on 2006 BMW paint which is quite hard I'm led to believe but certainly wouldn't want to do any damage.


All the reports on the US forums (where a lot more people use the MF pads) say that they don't work too well with forced-rotation DAs. In fact, some people over there have been giving up their Flex 3401s to go back to traditional DAs, just because of the MF system.


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

umi000 said:


> All the reports on the US forums (where a lot more people use the MF pads) say that they don't work too well with forced-rotation DAs. In fact, some people over there have been giving up their Flex 3401s to go back to traditional DAs, just because of the MF system.


Oh well that's the Machine I've got and I won't be ditching it because of 1 system. Hopefully get some more feedback on my q's about compounds and pads.

Cheers Fella


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> Thats what I've heard - correcting with a DA is bloody hard work. Some people spend days on a single car. If this can cut that work time down I think I'd buy it.


For _proper_ correction with a rotary you'll spend days.


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

John @ PB said:


> For _proper_ correction with a rotary you'll spend days.


can proper correction not be acheived with this system then?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Looks fantastic, I'm also a massive fan of the Meguiars DA microfiber system as I love how well it corrects for the effort required.

I picked myself up a pretty battered Audi Allroad up before winter and have been correcting it slowly soley with the DAS-6 PRO and the Megs microfiber system. This is another picture from the corrcetion compound alone.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

B005TED-G said:


> Wonder how aggressive this would be with my Forced Rotation DA? It would be working on 2006 BMW paint which is quite hard I'm led to believe but certainly wouldn't want to do any damage.


If you look at some threads from Russ at Midland Car Care he used this on a few and he noticed on sum cars it removed a lot of paint i think a PDG would be good idea if removal rates are higher iMHO


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic result and great reflections


----------



## AndyJNotts (Jan 18, 2012)

Great results there mate and very good news to me as I got a DAS 6 PRO for xmas and after a long time on reading which kit to buy for it I plumped for the Megs microfibre kit. I am going to be using it on my black BMW which I know to have hard paint so I am just hoping I can get the sort of results you have acheived. It will be my 1st attempt also.


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> If you look at some threads from Russ at Midland Car Care he used this on a few and he noticed on sum cars it removed a lot of paint i think a PDG would be good idea if removal rates are higher iMHO


I would also be interested to see what kind of paint removal you get with this system as traditionally i thought the old wool pads where aggressive.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Benji471 said:


> I would also be interested to see what kind of paint removal you get with this system as traditionally i thought the old wool pads where aggressive.


As Derek mentioned Russ at MCC used it on that test panel he used for his sanding course and it removed 6 microns on soft paint:doublesho


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

bigslippy said:


> As Derek mentioned Russ at MCC used it on that test panel he used for his sanding course and it removed 6 microns on soft paint:doublesho


Being a precision engineer 6 microns is a back yard to me, but i know what you mean.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Superb improvement on that prelude. Really interesting kit.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Matt_Nic said:


> So you've never used conventional foam pads?
> 
> I'd really love some ones opinion on the difference between these MF pads and traditional foam ones.
> .





CleanYourCar said:


> Looks fantastic, I'm also a massive fan of the Meguiars DA microfiber system as I love how well it corrects for the effort required.
> 
> I picked myself up a pretty battered Audi Allroad up before winter and have been correcting it slowly soley with the DAS-6 PRO and the Megs microfiber system. This is another picture from the corrcetion compound alone.


Very nicely done Tim. :thumb:



Derekh929 said:


> If you look at some threads from Russ at Midland Car Care he used this on a few and he noticed on sum cars it removed a lot of paint i think a PDG would be good idea if removal rates are higher iMHO


Very nice results M8 and looks like you have restored some love to a rather neglected car. :thumb:

I to have used the DA correction system quite a bit in the past and still do from time to time. As well as making correct more readily accessible to everyone. It also has the ability in having a similar effect to wool on the rotary. As the pad in combination with D300 compound skims the surface and causes a levelling effect with increased clarity and finish. On certain finishes and dependant on the level of peel. You will also notice a slight drop back again due to the way the pad works on the surface.

You can expect 21/2 car out of a pad. As the cut drops back due to the mf pads loosing its length and not carrying the same volume of abrasives.

I have got into the habit of blowing out my pads every set or if the compressor is not available the brush them out. This will maintain the cut and the length of serves the pad will give.

Mf work well on the DA due the vibrations being passed directly from the machine to the cars surface. With foam pads, the foam acts like a sort of shock absorber and cushions some of the direct force form the machine. So there is a distinct drop back in vibrations between both the machine and the friction on the cars surface.

D300s cut can be varied and the same people that have mentioned it is aggressive and removes a shed load of pad also wrongly posted in the past that Meg has missed the boat when 205 and 105 appeared on the market, as they thought there was one missing from the range. This was purely down to not understanding the nature of the compound and its makeup. So they then miss understood just how flexible the 2 polishes where and the sliding scale they work in. This is the same with D300. As the user can vary the level of cut. Just in the same way as 105 and 205 is worked. Set length, increased or decreased pressure. Size of the working area. There are far too many variables to mention all within such a post.

And I do not wish this to go off topic.

So back to the Op and nice results m8. :thumb:
Gordon


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

I see people talking about brushing the pads clean or blowing them clean after each panel. 

Can I use my Pad Washer with these pads? (If not, can I clean them in water with a small stiff haired brush+snappy cleaner and spin them dry?)


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice post Gordon :thumb:


----------



## as5606 (Apr 23, 2006)

GMToyota said:


> I see people talking about brushing the pads clean or blowing them clean after each panel.
> 
> Can I use my Pad Washer with these pads? (If not, can I clean them in water with a small stiff haired brush+snappy cleaner and spin them dry?)


The reason you have to brush them after each panel is evident when you use the system. The pads get flattened out after each panel / area you are working on. You have to brush it to get it back to tufty again.

I wash mine out under a tap with some finger work to get it clean and then dry on the radiator for the next time :thumb:


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for posting this as I have been thinking about buying this system. 

How long did it take to get those results?

I have a G220v2 and will be removing swirls on MG paint which is soft.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah that kit is next on my list


----------



## as5606 (Apr 23, 2006)

OCDDetailer said:


> Thanks for posting this as I have been thinking about buying this system.
> 
> How long did it take to get those results?
> 
> I have a G220v2 and will be removing swirls on MG paint which is soft.


The bonnet took about 20-25 minutes or so after I'd clay barred. I split the bonnet up into about 6 sections with a pad brush down and reload between each section. Two slow passes at about an inch a second in each direction then a faster more random pass. I wasn't looking or absolute perfection as the car is 19 years old and so I wasn't going to go mad.

The whole car took roughly 4 hours after prep wok was done.

I hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## Giftoboy (Aug 28, 2009)

great stuff there can't wait for mine


----------

